# Compressor and Solidstate amp



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Can they work great together? Or do I need a tube amp? A new tubes amp
is on my list as the next purchase but since then, is a compressor useable with a solidstate amp? I'm actually looking for a Humphrey modded Boss CS-3, seems nice after reading all those great reviews on HC.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

It will work as well as any other pedal. I love a good compressor but just never seem to step on it.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Tube compression is only one factor which differes between tube and SS amps. You could get a tube compressor, or a tube preamp but in the end if it is a tube amp sound you're after.....


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

If its a good deal, buy it. It will help you make your solid state amp feel a little closer to a tube amp. You will still want to save up for a tube amp, but you will probably enjoy your solid state amp a little more until that day comes. And when you get your tube amp, you will have a good pedal to go with it.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

my main amp for years has been my trusty late 70's jazz chorus 
(the first real solid state mass market amp not to totally such ball?)
and have never needed that extra compression

i guess if you are using it as an effect for a solo that's different 
(or to get that flat country tone)

i think the amount of compression you'd get from a tube amp is very small anyway unless you are playing "hot" at really high volume

my tube amp 
(a small 15 watt filmosound amp made from a film projector's head 
and it's matching speaker box)
does compress slightly when you blast it full out,
but i don't really use it for that


generally speaking i think people over use compression
a little goes a long way


----------

